# Is this LOCO DCC Ready or Equiped???



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

WM #3579 GP35 Diesel Locomotive w/DCC, Bachmann Trains, BAC60708 
Wholesaletrains as a pretty good price on a this unit and I am looking at getting a NCE Power Cab starter set, but I don't own any DCC trains either, so until I get hot and heavy, I just want to find a affortable train to mess around with... I don't care what markings it has, I'm planning on doing my own theme at some point anyway, just need something to play around and learn with... does this LOCO have the DCC decoder installed or does it have the DC plug in it....??? They have several other trains there, same model, different markings, but they all have the same copy and paste description...


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It says W/DCC,so DCC should be in it already.Now,at that price,you can only expect low end stuff,both loco and decoder.


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok, thanks...


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I checked on Bachmann's website...it indeed comes DCC equipped.At an MSRP of $79.,it is obviously low end stuff but at $28....a minor risk I'd say.You don't stand to lose much if it doesn't run nice and yet,you may be lucky and get a decent one.


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool... for some reason I did check Bachmann's site last night and saw the same thing... but it was completely gone from my mind this morning... is it really a hit or miss kind of thing that one will work good??? If it is weaker, then I'll keep my 30 bucks...lol... 

I haven't completely decided on HO scale either... all my train stuff i have still from years ago is HO, so I figured I stay with what I know... but I'm gaining interest in N scale, purely from a space standpoint of view... but i have nothing, no trains, rolling stock, track, nothing... of course, I have very little HO track, and it's all Life Like power-loc, so I really don't have anyhting there either...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

This is not all that great of an engine. The decoders are pretty much junk and cheap the engine itself is also a basic Bachmann engine that is not the best runner they have ever built. The details on the body are not bad but the running gear is not good. If you just want an engine to play with and dont mind losing $30 then go for it. Once you buy a Spectrum Engine, or any mid to upper level quality engines you will never go back to something like this.

Massey


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

10-4... I'll keep waiting then... taking that into consideration, it makes the N scale locos seen more relative in price to the better quality HO locos... that was one of the hard things I was stuck on, was seening how much all the n scale stuff was compaired to the HO stuff... but I also see there is very little "cheap" stuff on the n scale side and most of it is made by the higher quality named firms... so I guess I'll looking the N scale a little more serious...

Just trying to figure out where to jump in at... so much has changed since I stop with the hobby before... it can be a bit overwheming trying to get going again... don't even get me going on all the DCC powered turnout stuff... lol.... I've read all that stuff a million times... lol...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Dont worry there are plenty of cheapy N scale stuff out there. I just cant believe that N scale stuff is just as much or more than HO and it is not as well detailed in some cases. Yea the little engines pulling really long trains are great, the small size allows for more in smaller space but the price is what turned me away from it all.

Massey


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

No reason why you can't have both I got into N Scale strictly for the limit of space. N scale is a bit more money in general and the selection is less since it has been around a shorter time. N Scale is a lot of fun if you don't mind the small size. If space is the main issue, it makes it more natural in appearance. It is amazing what can be done with a standard 4x8 space in N as compared to HO. 
I was started in HO's back in the 70's and always will have a love for them. Every year i get something new just for the simple fact to say I run HO's :laugh: Maybe one day when the kids are grown, I'll actually be able to have both out and running and not on the floor, lol.


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Space is my problem.... I've been playing around with some layouts... I would kind of like to have a mainline running, possibly a dual line.... then I would like to have two destinations... one being a industry setting and the other ag.... I'd like to be able to shuttle between the two and have access to the main and vice versa.... so fitting it into a area is my biggest thing.... I actually don't have a "space" for anything yet, and I'm just getting into the family business... so I'm probably going to add on a space to my garage outside where this is already a concrete pad... I think the biggest I can go is 10x12, but I've also considered 10x8.... 

I'm just not use to n scale... I never really had any of those before and not sure what I would be getting into compaired to the HO which I'm use to... I've considered try to just get a cheapy set and just seeing what its like.. the the limits on locos is bothering me and the fact that it seems like everyone of them requires a seperate decoder to be purchased... I'll really just like to gain the available to run more than one or have them tied together... I'm haven't convinced myself I need sound yet... lol...

I also never had a formal layout either, growing up, I always just had the standard floor layouts or what not and used standard track... I've never messed with flex track or corkboard and that is another unknown I'm having to come to grip with.... I do like all the track pieces you can get in N scale from Kato... but there just seems to be less selection in the loco department for n scale that is equipped... that isn't 120 bucks...


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol you have the room to run O scale:laugh: I personally think it is a waste to buy a engine with a built in dcc decoder/ plus most of them are not the best. It works out to be cheaper to add a quality aftermarket decoder. 120 bucks for a engine  I have not spent over 50 bucks yet for an engine, well maybe with shipping. If you plan on staying with DC which is perfectly fine, your cost will never be that high. Unless you buy something super fancy. A basic decoder is 20/ 30 bucks. Sound is another 50 bucks but adding good sound that is expensive, plus a drain on a entry level DCC system. So a new DCC equipped loco is pricey. Don't let size fool you either. A good N scale engine will pull 50 cars but the long term effects I'm not sure on. 
You have the space for HO and seem to prefer them, just stay with what you have and grow from there. You have to remember the goal is to make you happy. Don't worry about about the Jone's and want is cool this week.  We just come here to help with simple questions and look at other nice folk's trains :laugh:


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks... I know 10x12 is big... but for what I think I want... and every design I've laid out so far... it seems I always hit a snag...

I want DCC... so that is a must... it's not that I think N scale is not as powerful... I just like the size and feel of the HO stuff... it just feels right to me because that's what I'm use too... I've seen the HO DC engines cheaper... and I have 4 or 5 in my old stuff... but it seems the N scale stuff is just more expensive when it comes to DCC equiped locos... or DCC ready locos and a 20-30 dollar decoder and I haven't had to convert anything yet either, so I guess what I'm afraid of is getting into something and blowing some money on something and either buying wrong things or getting in over my head...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Justin, if you like and want HO then go HO and be happy. 10x12 is the size of my first layout and that was pretty big even tho the track plan was not great. I would have been better off making a nice passing siding and some single track main. If you want I can post a few pics of the layout here.

Massey


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I fully understand how you feel...You have plenty of "don't know's" so you cant come up with decisions yet.HO scale...or N?Around the room layout or an island?A U-shaped layout or a duckunder?What type of operations?Freight or passenger?Point to point design or continous running,or a share of both?What about era?Steam or modern diesels?Then what about the area?Desert,mountainous,industrial,city,etc or some of all?These are all parameters that have to be at least moderately figured out before designing (or chosing) a layout that will give you years of enjoyment.And yet,layouts are generally a never ending redesign,but at least,you'd have a starting point.

Did I confuse you any more?Sorry if I did.But for the moment,I'd suggest you don't buy any hardware yet until you have a few decisions set in.However,I suggest that you purchase two books,in fact model railroad bibles,that will help you decide.The first one is John Armstrong's "Track planning for realistic operations" and then there's the Linn Westcott's "101 track plans for model railroaders".You can have both online from Kalmbach Publishing for under $40 and they're well worthed the investment,whatever the scale you'll decide to go with.


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

That would be great Massey, I guess I'm just lost in all the new stuff.. so you guys convert locks to exchange, I guess it makes sense so you can get the good decoders.... I just don't want to spend some money and not be happy... Youknow...


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Jake, I posted my reply while you did yours, I know the look I'm after, I'm going to build most of the.scenery myself... Few kits here and there... Even track choices puzzle me... I mean, decided against the basic bachmann controller for the power cab, thinking I'd do the turnouts dcc, but then that is loaded with decisions... Lol


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is some of the layout benchwork




























Scenery work, I used the woodland Scenics system... not bad but you can save alot of money with other methods.

























And here it is with trains.

































This is a link to the entire album
http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d124/SMasseyrr/Trains/Layouts/First Layout/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20

Massey


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Oooops...was forgetting...a suggestion that doesn't cost a penny.Do a Google search under "Model railroad Layouts"...this will keep you busy a while.And better still,you may find the layout plan that will suit you nicely,sometimes with a few modifications,but there's a wealth of ideas there.It will help you find what fits your space to start with,and even more what you would like or not,setting your preferences sort of.

Have other questions?This forum is opened 24/7 so ask away,someone will answer you.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Justin it is tough starting out. If you spend the little extra and buy quality over quantity you won't be wasting money. Just keep the eyes open for sales and hold off until it is on sale (for engines and rolling stock). Track is pretty much just buy, because you need it. I did notice you mentioned the power cab. Just remember if you do HO with sound you will most likely be taxing the basic unit with 2 or 3 engines. You will most likely have to add boosters when you are ready to control turnouts.

Massey that was a nice layout:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok Xants, I gotta ask then... on the N scale locos... which ones are you buying and what decoder are you using or recommending..?? I'm planning on the Power Cab, should I look at the NCE decoders??? Give me an idea of what you buy and what you convert... 

It just seems many of the online sites have crappy product descriptions so trying to figure out what this has and doesn't have is puzzling me... I don't want to spend 120 bucks on a loco if 75 will make me happy... I'm not trying to become the greatest model railroader... just something to let me pass the time...

I really like the Kato N scale track offerings... I just can't figure out the loco part of the deal...

On the flip side.... one of the issues I have with an HO layouts... (get the ruler out to slap my hands) I've been designing them with bachmann ez track 

I know I know, its junk... something about it draws me any, again, I've never been around or used any of the flex track and using corkboard and doing my own ballasting kind of scares me... plus, like I said earlier... don't get me started on turnouts... I imagine if I could do one and get it working with the controller though, it wouldn't be bad, its just I'm moving to the darkside... lol...


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks to NMRA standards,mobile decoders don't have to be the same brand as your command station.However,there are better ones and others that are...questionable.Buying an NCE system doesn't mean you have to buy NCE decoders but...they're good ones.Then you have other good ones like Digitrax,TCS,Lenz,Soundtraxx's,etc.Can't say the same about Bachmann's or MRC's.

Kato's N scale trackage is definitely a good choice.However,you can't design just any curve radius,they're premolded and you have to live with it.And...they're pricey too.Flextrack isn't so bad.Given it is more work and requires care to install,it gives you what the name says...flexibility.But before you buy any track,you'll have to decide what scale you're going to go with.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Jake has you covered on this one Justin.
Don't worry about the Bachmann Track either, it runs trains just fine. It is great to have on hand to set up a quick layout. I'm still using the Atlas version for my HO's and servers my needs very nicely. 
As for engines I have gotten all mine at Model Train Stuff. I actually started N scale after seeing an Atlas Master Line engine for 49.99. I ended up buying this that night.
ATL-51809Atlas Master N 51809 Dash 8-40C, CSX #75451 $49.99

KAT-20870-1Kato N 20870-1 Unitrack Double Track Variation Set 11 (Super Elevated Curves and Modern Concrete Ties)1 $69.99 

MTL-07700200Micro-trains N 07700200 50' Standard Box Car with Single Doors and no Roofwalk, CSX #143203 1 $11.99

932-8909Walthers N 932-8909 50' SEICO Pulpwood Flat Car, CSX #408299
1 $11.99

ATL-50 000 461Atlas N 50 000 461 Thrall 2743 Gondola, CSX* (Black/White) #487670 1 $12.99 

Subtotal: $156.95 
Tax: $0.00 
Shipping Cost: $9.69 
Grand Total: $166.64
I added a Digitrax Zephyr starter set and Decoder afterwards. 
I,m a rank and file, State Worker so I have had no extra money since our current Governor took office but it's  
My collection is small and will take me years to build it up but it all runs nice. Except for my bachmann 44 tonner. I'm ordering parts this week to fix that though hwell:


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, Jake, I'm a state worker too so I feel your pain...


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

I think I'll just build something small with some flextrack maybe until I get a feel for it.


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

So, that N scale Kato track has an adjustable track piece that be go between 3.07" and 4.25".... did not know that... make some of my layouts start working now... lol.... Gotta save up 60 bucks and get a registered version of Anyrail....

I did order a NCE Power Cab and some flex track to mess around with, I did get one of the cheap bachmann locos, but I figured I could always use it later as a sound only dummy loco by taking the motor out of it....


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol, nice, another dual scaler in the House :laugh: :thumbsup:

I bought the adjustable track piece for a just in case, but never needed it. There is enough play when laying everything out, it is just the track software tolerances are to tight.


----------

